# Big Bad Hog!!



## pitbull (Apr 12, 2005)

Our catchdog got 27 staples in 9 places taking this one down!! But she is doing fine she will be back in action a couple of weeks.


----------



## Eshad (Apr 13, 2005)

Man!  That is a lot of pork!  Congrats!


----------



## leo (Apr 13, 2005)

*Thats a big un Pitbull*

Congrats , what did it weigh?

leo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep that is a big un!

If you would have crouched a little and taken 2 steps back you could have sent it in to National Geographic as a 100o lb hog

Hope the pup is doing well.

Jim


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 13, 2005)

Way to go Pitbull, that's a biggun for sure!!!

I hope the dog heals quickly.


----------



## pitbull (Apr 13, 2005)

He could pass for a 400lb hog by looks but he only came in a little over 300lbs. The best thing about him was he could move like 200lb pig. I think when we found him he was already having a bad day because he was MADD  
we had to bust out the    before the dogs kept getting hurt.


----------



## Jesse James (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice one pitbull, those blue/gray ones got a good bit of fight in them. We caught 5 over the weekend, couple were good ones the others are bacon. Hope ya got another catch dog so ya don`t have to slow up none.


----------



## pitbull (Apr 13, 2005)

I got plenty. You can check some of them out on my site www.stonekoldkennels.com I have some more catch and hunting dogs that are not on there. But everydog in the yard will catch. I ready again today if the weather lets me.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2005)

*Nice pit*

Nice!   
I've never even got a shot at a wild hog.  But it's definitely on "the menu".  That whole 'catch' method sounds a little more adventerous than I think I'm after though....   
Hope the pup bounces back to aggravate 'em again soon!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## pitbull (Apr 13, 2005)

*another*

WHO IS BIGGER? lol


----------



## bradpatt03 (Apr 13, 2005)

hmmmmm tough one


----------



## bubbafowler (Apr 13, 2005)

which one is you pitbull???  What are your stats?? we need a comparison


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 13, 2005)

Pit is in the first picture...

Nice HOG!  Too bad the dog got banged up, but I'm sure he'll be back.  It's in their blood!

Bring on the hogs!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 13, 2005)

that's a nice pig.  Sorry your dog got banged up.


----------



## pitbull (Apr 13, 2005)

*Hog*

This is me. Those other guys were with me.

Yeah she will be fine all the cuts was not to deep. He had some cutters but one of the bottum ones was broke.
This hog was weird most of the time the bottum teeth are longer but this hogs top teeth was longer.


----------



## Grover Willis (Apr 14, 2005)

what part of Georgia are you in Pit?


----------



## pitbull (Apr 14, 2005)

*augusta*

Augusta


----------



## sr.corndog (Apr 14, 2005)

*Big Bad Hog*

Great looking hog! And you have some fine dogs your site looks great! Keep the bacon on the table pitbull


----------



## specialk (Apr 15, 2005)

*site is down*

just lettin' you know......


----------



## pitbull (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks, I have had to much traffic this month. I guess I will have to upgrade it to handle more.


----------



## Augie (Apr 19, 2005)

How about some pics of the dog/dogs. That's a big hog.
I have a runt rednose with brindle(sp) shadows that I had to train "Not" to catch hogs here. 
Sissy wife's dog.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Pitbull......*

Nice hawg brother!!!!!!!!!

He's a good 'un!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 23, 2005)

*Who is bigger*

 I would bet on the one on the LEFT, but the question who is gonna get hung before it is over   dang nice size hog  man I can smell the bacon


----------



## pitbull (Apr 23, 2005)

This is the dog we used. Her name is Emylou.


----------



## Marty2009 (May 20, 2009)

Hey Pitbull ever ran across a pig like this?


----------



## gigem (May 20, 2009)

Good hog pittbull


----------



## dawg2 (May 20, 2009)

Marty2009 said:


> Hey Pitbull ever ran across a pig like this?


I read an article saying that pig pic was taken in Europe.  It could be the size of a swamp rabbit, but it's hard to tell because they are sitting two counties behind the pig.


----------



## Marty2009 (May 20, 2009)

You can say that looking at the the pics?

Can you post a link to the article?

Is ever big pig photo shopped?

Look VERY close at the pics...

This is what photo shop looks like...


----------



## curdog (May 21, 2009)

good hog pitbull.hope the dogs heels fast.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (May 21, 2009)

Good hog pit nice catch dog


----------



## bigreddwon (May 21, 2009)

Marty2009 said:


> Hey Pitbull ever ran across a pig like this?



 That beast doesnt even look REAL!! Wow..


----------



## redneckcamo (May 21, 2009)

congrats on the hawg kill mann !!   impressive lookin dawg2 !!


----------



## bigreddwon (May 21, 2009)

Any updates on the dog?


----------



## Raven10475 (May 22, 2009)

Marty2009 said:


> Hey Pitbull ever ran across a pig like this?



Yep that is photo shop...you can tell because there is no interaction between the peoplein the photo and the pig not a hand resting on it or someone sitting in front and the rest in back.  The Pig is overlayed on the picture of the men

You got a nice one though Pit I hope the Dog is back on em now...


----------



## Ranger (May 22, 2009)

Good hog,


----------



## stuckbuck (May 22, 2009)

Original post...2005!


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2009)

curdog said:


> good hog pitbull.hope the dogs heels fast.



i hope it hasn t taken this long to heal.........


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2009)

bigreddwon said:


> Any updates on the dog?



it may be dead of old age by now ...........


----------



## Mullet (May 24, 2009)

Four years ought to be enough time for dog healing !


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (May 24, 2009)

Great hog...sorry bout your dog though


----------



## bawlingtall (May 25, 2009)

how much you want for her. She is one mean looking dog.


----------

